# Wall mounts for 55"



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

So I have a Panny S60 on the way so the old 55" samsung is going downstairs into the new playroom. I want something flush looking but will allow for me to pass cables through. I want a clean look. I will build the wall to handle whatever. Looking for any suggestions on brands or models. 

Thanks in advance, 


Jesse


----------

